# getting his first puppy cut



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

Casper hates grooming and loves to play and run around (he's playing right now







), so I'm taking him to get his first puppy cut! 

All that beautiful hair!









What should I tell them I want done? I don't want it to be right on his skin, but not too long either. He doesn't need his nails trimed because we do that. What should I tell them not to do?

I can't decide. Should I leave the hair on his head, so I can put a bow in it, or should I tell them to trim it? Would he look ok with a puppy cut and his hair in a bow?

I was thinking I would just get it done at Petco. We have taken our Golden Retreiver their to be shaved and they did a really good job! Any experiences with Petco?

How often should I take him in to get it cut again?

As you can probably tell, I am a new Maltese mommy. I've only had my little guy for 3 months.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

DON"T let them cut his face/ beard off!
That is the only advice I know to tell you...LOL!
I would take a picture of what you would like, if you have one, if not, search online for some malt pics. You will find something that grabs you. I took a picture, but my stupid groomer didn't follow it. Hope you have better luck.
We are starting puppy classes at petsmart this weekend. I was wondering how they did also with grooming. I thought maybe in a few weeks he would be ready for another trim and I might try it out. It is out of our way, almost an hour drive, but every so often won't be so bad to go....if I like them.
Anyway, good luck. New to this also...


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I know exactly what you are going through, LoveMaltese6820! I agree with tlunn and Nichole. Find pictures of some puppy cuts you like. I ended up having pictures where I liked the body in this one, but the face in another and the legs in a third. I ended up having Lexi's body cut to 1/2 inch and belly to 3/8. The face the groomer did was very cut the beard was maybe and inch. Lexi does not like bows and all of the hair was not long enough to pull back so I had them cut it short. 

This was at PetSmart and for a full groom it was $35. I asked at PetCo and it would have been like $30-35, but I did not like the groomers there. They were not as friendly as PetSmart. But I lucked out an got a really nice groomer.

I was planning on taking Lexi to the groomer every 2-3 months. But in the 3 weeks after her haircut her hair grew over a inch. I ended up deciding to get a clippers and do it myself. I bought a human hair clippers for $35 and started out doing a little at a time to get her used to it. It might not look the best sometimes but from what I have read a lot of times groomers don't do a good job either. Plus I am saving a fortune! For the price of one haircut at PetSmart I can give Lexi haircuts for the rest of her life. I figure if I had to take her to the groomers once a month I am saving $420 a year minus the cost of grooming supplies. That is $420 I can put towards other stuff for her. :lol:


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Since the bad first trip to the groomer, and trimming him myself a few times,...I have been doing alot of thinking the last few days, and I agree with Lexi's mom. I may take Brinkley a time or two more here and there to make sure I know better how to do the hard parts...but I like the idea of saving the money too. At least if I mess it up, I only have myself to blame, and haven't wasted the money. I didn't buy human clippers, I bought the pet kind at Walmart. They are Wahl, and are JUST like my human clippers that I cut my husband's hair with. <_< They were about the same price, but had less guard sizes. I used hubby's mustache trimmers for his feet last time...to get inbetween his pads...it seems to work well fo rthat. I also have a little bitty personal shaver that I am going to try for around his eyes and his feet next time. I also have thought I might feel better about doing his booty and little private parts with that. It is smaller and less offensive looking to him. They are also quieter and softer when they trim...maybe he wont be so jumpy. I don't want to make him have a baboon butt, but I also can't wipe him EVERY time he make a potty, so trimming that area is a must. I know with boys especially, it has got to be better to keep their pee pee parts trimmed short too. It just makes me so nervous to trim it...as well as the eyes!


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, he has an appointment Thursday at 10:00. I'm so worried about him already. The lady seemed really nice, and informed.

The first place was more expensive, but I hated it right off. Someone jumped in front of me in line. When I told the owner what I wanted done she said "What's a puppycut?". Nope! I actually liked Petco better, and much cheaper too! There was a Maltese getting groomed in there when I went to make Casper an appointment.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

He's so adorable! She really helped his tearstains!

He almost has "bangs" before his bow. So cute! It's not quite a puppycut, just a much easier version of his cut to take care of. I can't get used to his feet not having all the hair on them!

When he was finished I took him to see my mom. She said he looked like a little boy going to his first day of kindergarden with a new hairdo. That's true!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

i love when they cut maxis beard short and all around his face he has such an adorable face i like seeing it


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm not sure. I'll call today and ask. His tearstains used to be a dark brown with no crusty stuff, and now they're a lot lighter. Looks good!


----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

LoveMaltese~ Please post pics of Casper's new do!


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

I uploaded the pics. from a different computer onto a C.D., but can't figure out how to upload them because this is a different computer than the one I normally use. I'll ask today.

She washed his tearstains with puppy shampoo and put peroxide on them. I did it again yesterday and they look even better today! Now the hair that's growing in is white!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

Did you put shampoo on a washcloth and apply to the area? Just wondering so i'll know how to do it too. And is it regular peroxide like the type we use for scrapes & cuts?


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

Yep, regular peroxide.

I don't know exactly how she did it, but the way I did was easy. I put Casper on a towel in the bathtub and filled a big bowl up with water. I tried using a washcloth, but it kept touching his eyes and he didn't like it. So, I just put the shampoo on with my fingers. When I tried using a wet washcloth to get it off he didn't like that either, so I just put a little water in my hand and gently dumped it on the shampoo. He was really still and a good boy. Once it dried I brushed them and put on the peroxide. He got a treat too, so he was happy! Lol!


----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

Thank you!!


----------

